# Vihtavuori Powder Availability



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

It appears that VV powders in the N3XX series are no longer available. I have been attempting to find N320 and N340 anywhere in Arizona for the past 45 day's or so. Nachez and Midway have eiither dropped the listing or are out of stock also.

Does anyone know what the real story is?

Thanks

Sam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

What part of AZ are you in and where have you looked?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

We are in Northern AZ on the Rim north of Payson.

I checked in Payson and the locations in the Valley listed on the Vihtavuori site as distributors. All were out. Sportsmans Warehouse on both ends of the Valley has been out for 45+ days.

The thing that realy got my attention is that Midway and Nachez are both out of stock. That indicates to me it is more than an Arizona problem.

Sam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm over on the other side of Flag. I'll check around tomorrow and see if we have anything over this way. I'll post up what I find. How much are you looking for?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

2400,

I certainly appreciate your offer to help.

How much we need now really depends on whether this is a short term blip in the VV supply chain or a continuing problem of some sort. My buddies and I just worked up loads with VV when the out of stock condition appeared. If N3xx will be readily available in the future we will stick with it. If not we might as well go to something else now.

I personaly have 2 Lb. of N340 which will carry my .40 S&W for a couple of months. One friend is using N310 and an other N320. I don't know how much N310 he has but we have .7 Lb of 320 between us. N320 has produced some very accurate loads for a Glock 45ACP. 3 shot groups at 15 yards with all touching each other. I was about to try some N320 for my 9MM but gave my supply to my Glock friend.

We could probably use between 4 and 8 Lb. of N320 and 4 of N340 to carry us a ways while determining long term availability.

We are playing with IPSC shooting and go through 200 or so rounds per week each. We shoot in the Tonto Rim IPSC shoots at Payson twice per month.

The closest retailer to Flag that VV lists is in Kingman (On Target Enterprises) and one I visited in Payson. I didn't see a listing for anyone in Flag.

None of us get to Flag often but would make a trip up if some is available.

We are located in the Blue Ridge/Happy Jack area.

If you find some in the area please do advise me.

Thanks very much

Sam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Nobody in Flag had any so I called High Country Guns & Knives in Prescott.
They have at least 5# of N320 @$24.95 and at least 3# of N340 @ $23.90. 

928.445.7704
555 White Spar RD.
Prescott, AZ 86303

Let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Thank you very much 2400. I will send one of the boys to get some.
If I can ever help you let me know.

Sam


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

TOF said:


> Thank you very much 2400. I will send one of the boys to get some.
> If I can ever help you let me know.
> 
> Sam


No problem, glad to help if you need anything else let me know. :smt033


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I made the run to Pescott today and we now have a years worth of VV Powder (if we don't get carried away).

I had forgotten just how many gun shops are in Prescott

It was a beautiful day for a drive, didn't even need Long Johns today.

Thanks again 2400


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

You're welcome! :smt033


----------

